# Sucralose?



## AMSeccia (Jan 8, 2009)

Out of curiosity, have any of you experienced an adverse reaction from Splenda (sucralose)?  It seems to be turning up in all sorts of things I wouldn't expect to see it in, and my body doesn't seem to appreciate it!

I have had several surprise migraines and the only common denomenator seems to be sucralose.  I understand that it's a Godsend for many people, but I sure would like to see it called out like wheat, nuts, soy, etc. on package labeling so I don't end up in the ER every time!


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 9, 2009)

No problems for me.  You might want to get a more detailed testing since Splenda contains other ingredients besides Sucralose to give it the necessary volume and texture.  It could be one of those causing your issues.

What food product is NOT labeling that it contains Splenda?  Most are so proud of using it that they splash the trademark on the front label.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 9, 2009)

Hmmm - that's very interesting that it would cause you migraines since it's made from actual sugar.  You might want to do some more online investigating.  Hope you're okay!  )


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 9, 2009)

It may be made from sugar, but there are _LOADS_ of chemicals that go into transforming it from sugar to that apcray people are thinking is a good thing!  I know lots of money is going into marketing it, just as is the case with high fructose corn syrup, but that still doesn't mean it's good for one's body.

There is one ingredient in sugar, and that is "sugar."

Just count how many ingredients are in Sucralose besides "sugar."  That should tell you something.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't do well with splenda either.  Causes all sorts of gastrointestinal problems for me.  I use sugar.


----------



## magic823 (Jan 9, 2009)

Try Stevia. There is a new commercial product called Truvia that uses it. Its an all natural sweetener used by the rest of the world for decades, but prevented in US (due to Monsanto (makers of Nutrasweet) and the FDA's incestuous relationship).

My wife reacts to Splenda and I react to too much Nutrasweet. Nutrasweet's pretty bad for you and I don't think Spenda's much better. Besides they've done studies that show that artifical sweeteners actually cause people to gain weight.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 9, 2009)

mcnerd said:


> What food product is NOT labeling that it contains Splenda? Most are so proud of using it that they splash the trademark on the front label.


 
All sorts of things, things that AREN'T marked low cal ... things loaded with sugar besides.  This week it was Kellogg's All Bran cereal with strawberries.  The third ingredient is sugar, a little further down there is brown sugar, molasses, corn syrup ... and way on down the list (which I missed) was sucralose.  Wham!  It's also in the new Total Cinnamon Crunch cereal.  I feel I'm headed toward a whole food diet, which isn't all bad, but a bit more difficult with a family.  My hubby is not real interested in giving up his Cocoa Crispies!


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry for your considered medical problem.  It seems your issue is with 'sucralose' specifically.  Splenda® is just a product name selling a form of it.  The ingredient "is" being listed, but yes you will have to be observant of labels to verify that it does not exist or is in such small quantity that it will not cause a trigger.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 10, 2009)

This is not a phobia reaction.  There's no debating the validity of my "considered" medical condition, I was merely looking to see whether others on this forum had similar experiences.   Thank you to those who posted your support.

For those who have benefited from this product, more power to you.  I know it's a Godsend for many people (my diabetic father included) and I sincerely hope there are no ill effects discovered down the road for you.  I don't think I'd live through it!

Even if not personally affected, IMHO any ingredient known to cause SEVERE reactions should be called out specifically in addition to the ingredients list, just like nuts, wheat, soy, MSG and others.  Kellogg's only lists the top 8 allergens, but wouldn't tell me what they all were.

And seriously, who would expect All Bran to have four or five sweeteners in it?  I would look for it on products marketed as "low sugar" or "low calorie"  ... but a seemingly healthy cereal choice?  I do take the responsibility for reading labels quite seriously, but I am human and just missed it on the cereal.  The last two reactions were so bad, I am wondering whether it is cumulative and what the next scare could be like.  I will be obsessively cautious from here on in.  Can't understand where I'm coming from?  Have a shellfish allergy?  Ever had food poisoning?  If you've been violently ill from one of those, you get my drift.

I wish I knew how to encourage adequate product labeling.  I did call and email Kellogg's and Starbucks (their iced coffee cans contain it).  Kellogg's was quick to say that none of their products are "all natural"  ... so noted!


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 10, 2009)

magic823 said:


> Try Stevia. There is a new commercial product called Truvia that uses it. Its an all natural sweetener used by the rest of the world for decades, but prevented in US (due to Monsanto (makers of Nutrasweet) and the FDA's incestuous relationship).
> 
> My wife reacts to Splenda and I react to too much Nutrasweet. Nutrasweet's pretty bad for you and I don't think Spenda's much better. Besides they've done studies that show that artifical sweeteners actually cause people to gain weight.


 
I did a research paper on Nutrasweet and I agree with you - that stuff is bad news.  The relationship between the Nutrasweet people and FDA is what you say -- I was really dissapointed and lost faith in the FDA - just my opinion based on the research I did several years ago.


----------



## Loprraine (Jan 10, 2009)

Interesting thread.  I've never used artificial sweeteners, but my husband does.  I made apple crisp yesterday using Splenda brown sugar substitute.  I haven't tasted it yet, but it will be interesting to see what it tastes like, and if there are any adverse reactions.  We went to a store that was selling sourgum as a natural sweetener. I haven't had time to read up on it yet.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 10, 2009)

Add Sara Lee whole wheat bread with honey to the list ... in fact, all their "Delightful" breads used it.  I would rather have calories than a headache!  My daughter wanted to try it because it seemed like a soft loaf for whole wheat.  Glad I looked!


----------

